# Goldens born in March 2014



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Any other golden parents with babies born in March 2014? My baby will be 8 weeks this Saturday and comes home on Thursday.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Meet Toby*

Yes! :wavey:

Our boy Toby was born on March 15 and his Gotcha Day was May 10. I'm so glad someone started this thread, I can't wait to see other people's pups grow up! 

Gotcha Day:









Loving his crate... :uhoh: (In all seriousness, he sleeps like this a lot of the time like a little goofball!)









Toby and me:









Taking a rest:









Earning his lunch:









Can't wait to see pics of your pup!!!


----------



## ellsworthv (May 15, 2014)

*Riley*

Riley was born March 12, his gotcha day was May 2! He is now 10 weeks. The picture is when he was 8 weeks


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Thats great! Toby and Riley are super cute. Here is Mariah! She was born March 29th and today is her gotcha day! :

You can see her playing with her new sister, Lily the miniature schnauzer! They played their first game of tug of war and she showed her her crate.


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

*Hi There!*



jaina8851 said:


> Yes! :wavey:
> 
> Our boy Toby was born on March 15 and his Gotcha Day was May 10. I'm so glad someone started this thread, I can't wait to see other people's pups grow up!
> Can't wait to see pics of your pup!!!


My Bolt was also born on March 15th and we got him on May 10th! Today at almost 11weeks of age he weighed in at 21lbs! We are so happy with our little chunkster!  Attached is a picture from his gotcha day!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Bolt is super cute!! I cant wait to watch them as they grow. Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

By the way has anyone bathed their pups yet? I am about to bathe Mariah with furminator products because she is shedding up a storm!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Damaris said:


> By the way has anyone bathed their pups yet? I am about to bathe Mariah with furminator products because she is shedding up a storm!


We have given Toby two baths so far, mainly because he rolled around in his own pee in his travel crate :doh: We are using Earthbath puppy shampoo with him and it leaves his coat super soft. So far not too much of a shedding problem, thankfully!!!

Bath time:












Bolt said:


> My Bolt was also born on March 15th and we got him on May 10th! Today at almost 11weeks of age he weighed in at 21lbs! We are so happy with our little chunkster!  Attached is a picture from his gotcha day!


Bolt is so cute!! Toby went to the vet yesterday and he weighed in at 15lbs. He's smaller than the other boys in his litter.

This is Toby being a good boy at the vet yesterday:











And one last picture... Toby taking a nap:


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

So cute!! At 8 weeks Mariah only weighed 7 lbs, her next apt is on June 14(she will be 11 weeks), wondering what she will weigh then. I can see her getting bigger everyday


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe I read somewhere on the forum to avoid using the furminator that it could damage the coat. It is great to see all the new babies they are all adorable.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Bwilson, is that for the brush or the shampoo/conditioner?


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

We have bathed Bolt once because he rolled around in wet mud after the rain. We used Nature's Miracle puppy shampoo and he looked really clean and fluffy and smelled SO good...for 15 seconds! Kidding  we also use Nature's Miracle spray on baby wipes and wipe him down every so often. He then gets lots of treats while we comb him using a dual (narrow and wide) toothed comb. I used a rake once and he didn't shed for two-three days after that. This a recent photo. Boy, do they grow fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

This is my Henry boy, born March 8 2014. He had his first case of the zoomies this morning, has declared his tail to be his #1 arch nemesis, is determined to pull up ALL the grass in the neighborhood, and would much rather chew the coffee table, couch, and chair than his toys. In fact, he thinks it's soooo funny when we try to redirect him. It's his favorite game! We love our little maniac.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Aww how cute! Welcome Henry boy!


----------



## jennduke (Apr 14, 2014)

Meet Gus! He was born March 18th with 4 brothers and 2 sisters! We got him on May 17th. At his 8 week check-up, he weighed 9 pounds, so he is a little guy (his parents both weigh under 60 and are super athletic). BUT, he is growing like a weed already...and shedding like a dandelion!
He currently LOVES to eat our hands, rollie pollies, and sticks...he currently hates his leash, bitter apple spray yuck, ear cleanings, and listening to us 

Also, he has already had 2 baths and I use earthbath's puppy deodorizer/conditioner in between baths to keep him smelling yummy, and it keeps his coat so soft! Slicker brushes don't work well on him right now, so we use a Kong zoomzoom brush. All of the hairs stick to it because it is rubbery like the Kong toys, and you can use it at bath time to scrub him!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello from Hazel! She was born March 9th and has been a pure joy! (Aside from the initial sleep deprivation and typical puppy antics)

I love seeing all of the pictures of other gorgeous pups her age!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Gus!! Adorable! His first sleeping pic looks just like my Mariah!! My 3 year old daughter was like, "wook thas Riah"" LMAO!! Thats exactly how she sounds with her baby talk. Sounds like he will be on the smaller size just like mine. Im also dealing with major shedding. My husband and I got a iRoomba this weekend in order to help with the cleanup. :


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello Hazel! Cool name!! I love that others are joining too! When I first posted the responses were slow but looks like we are gaining more as we go along. Pictures can be deceiving but looks like Hazel will be a bigger girl!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been meaning to post, but the last few weeks have been a bit of a blur;-) 

Hazel was 21lbs last Friday, a few days before turning 12 weeks, which I think is average, but she has a lot of substance!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome, she is super cute!


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

Crosby was born March 30 - He is 11 lbs.







[/IMG]


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Aww, he is one day younger than my fur baby! Super cute!


----------



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

Scraps was born on March 18th, and we brought him home on May 15th! He's my first puppy, and I never would have imagined how much I would love this little guy  Here's a picture of him on the day we brought him home, and another more recent one. He's already close to 20 pounds!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Aww I love how they look as puppies, like little bears! Adorable!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

So Mariah has been with us for 2 weeks now and I was just staring at her last night, amazed at how much she has grown in just two weeks! Its just amazing how this little furball bounces around getting bigger everyday. Im sure those of you whose pups are older can see even a bigger change. Im excited for her vet visit next Saturday to see how much she weighs now.
As for the shedding, I think I have about 5 brushes now that I am trying and she is just shedding away what could be little puppies everyday. I have even started putting fish oil in her food to help with adding omega fat as per the vet but not seeing much difference yet. Daily brushing to see if it calms down. Maybe due to the onset of summer??


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Damaris said:


> So Mariah has been with us for 2 weeks now and I was just staring at her last night, amazed at how much she has grown in just two weeks!


It really is amazing... Toby seems to be growing overnight these days! I notice it most when he is sprawled out. His legs are so long now!










He is going to be twelve weeks tomorrow. Three days ago he weighed 17lbs, but who knows how much he weighs today


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is her 9 week pic!


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

They are all so cute!!! I am trying to house break Crosby - not easy but the crate is helping!! He is teething A LOT!!!!


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

[/IMG]
Crosby enjoying the nice weather outside


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Henry boy is 3 months old today! I swear that I can see him growing by the minute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

How is house training going for everyone? Every time I think, "Aha! Toby has GOT this!" he makes an accident in the house. :doh: He peed yesterday in the middle of his mat, after ringing his bell to go out twice an hour or two earlier. But, it was the first time in about a week... He's lucky he's so cute!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Same here! Mariah has nights she won't go all night then last night she peed. Lots of patience here.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi my Coco was born on 3/25/14. Her gotcha day is 5/14. She is 11 weeks old now and weights 15.4 lbs. She is my little angel. Every morning when I wake her up, I think she just grow another 1/2 inch taller. I am very new to this forum, can someone explain to me how to post my puppy's pictures? She is adorable and I can't wait to share her photos with everyone. Thank you.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Coco's Mom said:


> Hi my Coco was born on 3/25/14. Her gotcha day is 5/14. She is 11 weeks old now and weights 15.4 lbs. She is my little angel. Every morning when I wake her up, I think she just grow another 1/2 inch taller. I am very new to this forum, can someone explain to me how to post my puppy's pictures? She is adorable and I can't wait to share her photos with everyone. Thank you.


Sure thing! You need to host your photos on an external site (I use photobucket). Once you upload the photos to that site, it will give you a link that you can copy. In the 'reply' page, there is an icon that is a yellow square with a mountain on it. When you click that, you can paste the link to your picture, and it will appear in your post! Hope this helps, can't wait to see your Coco  :wave:

My Toby seems like he is growing every day while I'm at work! Here is playing in our kiddie pool last weekend:


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, you can use a link in on the globe with the paperclip or you can just upload the picture in the advanced function with the paperclip thats by itself as an attachment.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Jaina, Great pic!!! Does he try to swim in the kiddie pool? Ive been debating getting one myself.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

No, we couldn't really make it deep enough for him to actually swim. He just kind of tromped around in the water. It was pretty funny, he wasn't quite sure about it, but I am looking forward to playing with it again when we have another hot day.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

*How do I look?*

Just want to show off the cuteness.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

*Coco @ 11 weeks*

Thanks to those who helped answer my question. Now I know how to add my pics.


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Bolt's growing up wayyy too fast! Why can't they be chubby little pups for longer? :-(









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Mariah is 11 weeks today and weighed in at 11.5 lbs. She loves to sleep in the footwell of the car


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Mariah is so cute! I love her eyes. Toby HATES the car with a fiery passion... he still soils his car crate :doh: It's a little frustrating, he doesn't do it every time, so we are constantly ready with paper towels and Nature's Miracle just in case. Hoping he out grows this soon!!!

Toby is thirteen weeks today! He met a new friend at Puppy Social named Juniper. She is ten weeks old and they played so nice together!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, have anyone measure their puppy's height yet? Coco will be 12 weeks old tomorrow. She is 15 inches tall and 17 pounds now. Her legs seem so long compare her body. She looks kind of out of proportion. Is she growing too fast? She is my first Golden and I would appreciate any feedback, Thanks.


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

Crosby is 14 inches tall at 11 weeks.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't measured Toby's height yet, but based on weight, Coco sounds similar to him in size. He was 17 pounds at 12 weeks as well, and he is close to 20 lbs now at 13.5 weeks. He is growing much more slowly than his littermates, some of them have been over 20 lbs since 11 weeks old. He definitely has gotten more 'leggy' lately, but I think that's more a perception since his legs were so short when he was just 8 weeks old. He's becoming more dog shaped and less puppy shaped :'( Haha


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

[/IMG]

Crosby at 11 weeks


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Oh Crosby is SO cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

Bolt said:


> Oh Crosby is SO cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Bolt is veryyyyy handsome!!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey quick question, what are you guys feeding? Mariah is shedding profusely and my vet thinks it may be diet related. She is currently on Blue Buffalo and I am thinking of switching to Fromms--I got a free sample yesterday and I had her try some and she liked it. Just wondering if anyone else is having this issue. I feel like I can make another puppy every week with her fur. Im surprised she isn't bald. Anyone else's shedding this bad at this young an age?


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

Damaris said:


> Hey quick question, what are you guys feeding? Mariah is shedding profusely and my vet thinks it may be diet related. She is currently on Blue Buffalo and I am thinking of switching to Fromms--I got a free sample yesterday and I had her try some and she liked it. Just wondering if anyone else is having this issue. I feel like I can make another puppy every week with her fur. Im surprised she isn't bald. Anyone else's shedding this bad at this young an age?


I am feeding Blue Freedom for Puppy - Crosby is not shedding at all. I mix in cooked ground beef as well.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Damaris said:


> Hey quick question, what are you guys feeding? Mariah is shedding profusely and my vet thinks it may be diet related. She is currently on Blue Buffalo and I am thinking of switching to Fromms--I got a free sample yesterday and I had her try some and she liked it. Just wondering if anyone else is having this issue. I feel like I can make another puppy every week with her fur. Im surprised she isn't bald. Anyone else's shedding this bad at this young an age?


We are feeding Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy. No shedding here!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I figured I'd pop in this thread. Fenway's paperwork says he was born March 25th! He just turned 12 weeks. He's not full golden (1/8 Berner), but think he will fit in here, anyway. I need to get another picture of him... been slacking a bit due to exams (and finals are next week...) Love everyone's pictures of their pups! I was posting on the March thread 3 years ago with my other boy, Beamer!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to you and Fenway! No discrimination here, Mariah is part Cocker Spaniel, but she looks and acts pure Golden. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## cmhall001 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Her name is Callie!*

She was born on March 17th. A St. Patrick's day litter.  
Her "gotcha" day came early for us unexpectedly on April 24th!

She's now 13 weeks old and I'm still learning! Any and all advice is welcome!!!

Her coat is really short compared to what it used to be, is something wrong with it? 

I will post more pics, once I get how to change the rotation of it. :wavey:


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi! Welcome Callie! Super cute!
I noticed Mariahs' fur is shorter too, it was longer when she was smaller but it now feels like she grew into it. Either that or the shedding is really taking its toll.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Today I came home from work and was greeted by an excited puppy. I put him back in his pen to see how the heck he got out. Guess it is time for a lid....!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol, too funny!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

jaina8851 said:


> Today I came home from work and was greeted by an excited puppy. I put him back in his pen to see how the heck he got out. Guess it is time for a lid....!
> 
> ]



Uh oh! I'm surprised he didn't knock it over.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

pb2b said:


> Uh oh! I'm surprised he didn't knock it over.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have it attached to his crate, so it would take quite a lot to flip it over, I think


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

[/IMG]

Trying to teach Crosby to like the water/swimming. So far, he is not a fan. Any suggestions?


----------



## jennduke (Apr 14, 2014)

Damaris said:


> Hey quick question, what are you guys feeding? Mariah is shedding profusely and my vet thinks it may be diet related. She is currently on Blue Buffalo and I am thinking of switching to Fromms--I got a free sample yesterday and I had her try some and she liked it. Just wondering if anyone else is having this issue. I feel like I can make another puppy every week with her fur. Im surprised she isn't bald. Anyone else's shedding this bad at this young an age?


AHHH Gus is shedding like a mad man as well. We live in the hot and humid Mississippi heat, so I feel that plays a huge roll in it as well. It is so bad I have turned to vacuuming HIM :doh:. We have short kinky blonde hairs EVERY where…I knew goldens shed, but this is nuts! I am going to talk to his vet about it next week. We feed him Purina Pro Plan Focus…our vet doesn't have a problem with it, they actually suggest it if dogs don't have food allergies. I REALLY don't want to end up spending over $60 a bag on food if he doesn't have an allergy. Since all of you are saying there is no shedding, I am worried now that he may be reacting to his food. Gus has a 2 year old golden friend named Kiffin…he's got major food allergies (all grains, some meats, some oils) and he gets fed Fromm…I will ask his mom if profusely shedding was a sign of his allergies!
Gus has solid/firm stools, and he's gotten to where he poops 3 times a day (2 to 3 hours after a meal)…I am hoping shedding isn't his only sign of allergies!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks! I appreciate you asking. Im waiting for the Fromms to come in. I ordered it from Chewys.com. I really hope that addresses the shedding. It seems no matter how much I brush there is still more!
I live in Texas so its super hot here too :-/


----------



## jennduke (Apr 14, 2014)

Althea said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Trying to teach Crosby to like the water/swimming. So far, he is not a fan. Any suggestions?


Maybe start with a kiddie pool? I found one for Gus and my human nephew to share and it was only $9.88 at Walmart! Try putting a new and exciting toy in it, like a floating Chuck It brand! Start on the patio or deck outside and let him play with it, and then move it to the kiddie pool (filled halfway with water). Fortunately we don't have a water issue with Gus…our breeder's sons took him swimming before he even came to us! He LOVES water, including nasty lakes and ponds :yuck:


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

*March puppies*

Here's Summit, also born on March 12, 2014. He's a pup with the best of intentions, who softens his bite and minds his manners well already at 14 weeks or so. Actually, he softened his bite as soon as he realized that it hurt. He's accepting his favorite grey Bear as a substitute for our fingers or clothes. He's even (reluctantly) letting go of my shoelaces!  We feel so lucky! And we love him so much!!!! (We realize that he may revert to his worse self in a few months) :uhoh:

Kirt and Susan


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Damaris said:


> Hey quick question, what are you guys feeding? Mariah is shedding profusely and my vet thinks it may be diet related. She is currently on Blue Buffalo and I am thinking of switching to Fromms--I got a free sample yesterday and I had her try some and she liked it. Just wondering if anyone else is having this issue. I feel like I can make another puppy every week with her fur. Im surprised she isn't bald. Anyone else's shedding this bad at this young an age?


We're feeding Orijen large breed puppy, plus a teaspoon or two of home-cooked black beans for extra soluble fiber to keep his stool solid (beans have way more fiber than pumpkin), and it's perfect! Our vet loves Summit's lean condition and slow growth rate. He weighed 26 lbs at 14.5 weeks. We went very slowly with the transition from Purina Pro Plan, at least 3 weeks. But Summit likes Orijen so much that he would pick it out from the mix anyway. He also loves beans--he sees them as a special treat.

He's shedding, too, but not too much--for a Golden. Much, much less than Mariah--the undercoat rake is picking up only a tiny bit of fur. But this is a breed that sheds, folks. It's always been the only drawback of Goldens, for us. But they're worth it!


----------



## ellsworthv (May 15, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Here's Summit, also born on March 12, 2014. He's a pup with the best of intentions, who softens his bite and minds his manners well already at 14 weeks or so. Actually, he softened his bite as soon as he realized that it hurt. He's accepting his favorite grey Bear as a substitute for our fingers or clothes. He's even (reluctantly) letting go of my shoelaces!  We feel so lucky! And we love him so much!!!! (We realize that he may revert to his worse self in a few months) :uhoh:
> 
> Kirt and Susan


Riley was born march 12, 2014 by posting I was hoping to possibly find his brothers or sisters, may I ask what breeder you got Summit from?


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toby graduated from his puppy kindergarten class yesterday! He was more scattered and inattentive during class than I have ever seen him before. I was so puzzled, since he normally is extremely well mannered. The other two pups were laying quietly on their mat while he was tromping all around, sniffing the floor, trying to escape the area. Well, turns out that I'm a terrible puppy mom, because he desperately needed to poop!!! :doh: As soon as we got home, he vigorously rang his bell and he immediately went. I was very thankful that he didn't go in class or in the car, but I felt so horrible for making him hold it that long.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

*Here's Summit!*

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread. I've been preoccupied with all the threads about Goldens and others that are having troubles. 

Our younger pics of Summit weren't good because the lighting indoors isn't great. But all the puppy pictures on this thread are so cute!

Our breeder is Debra Pardee, in Southern California.

We just love Orijen. It's making Summit's coat look incredible, at least for his age. He's not shedding; he just has a few loose hairs that naturally go straight to your clothes.

Summit's last day of puppy kindergarten is Saturday (tomorrow). He was the only one in the class, so he got all the attention! Luckily, there were always several puppies in his Puppy Playtime group at Petco. The class (at Petco) was great, with a terrific trainer. And so is Puppy Playtime, with all kinds of puppies in a safe environment with a trainer present. We'll keep going to that for as long as he's a puppy. It's free, too. The rest of you should call your local Petco to see if there's one in your area.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hazel turned 16 weeks on Sunday, and is beginning to look like a dog more than a puppy. She's just over 30 lbs., and has lost 4 incisors so far. She is an absolute joy!
All of your puppies are just adorable, and I love watching them grow!!!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, what a beauty Hazel is!!! 

Toby will be 16 weeks on Saturday! We were hoping to bring him to Block Island for the 4th of July so he could experience the ocean and be generally adored for being so cute in his patriotic bandana  but with the hurricane, I think we will be stuck at home. 

He weighed 23 lbs at the vet yesterday. He's a little guy, his littermates range from 24lbs - 35lbs (!!) but I have no doubt that he will catch up soon. We got him chipped yesterday as well. The two stories of Bond and Alley are hitting way too close to home. I teared up on my commute to work today when I saw the posters for Bond, and Alley is a Sunfire dog just like Toby. Her latest litter is only three weeks younger than Toby. 

Here are some recent pictures of our sweet boy:

Looking a bit morose, but he just had a delightful romp around playing with the hose. Cheer up, bud!









His favorite hiding spot. He won't be able to fit in there much longer...









Enjoying a post-bath snuggle. The best kind!









Welcoming me home after work. I can't believe he is able to completely stretch out in his pen like this... how did my little pup get to be 4 feet long!?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

All of these puppies are totally adorable. Summit doesn't seem to look like a puppy anymore, at least to me. He's more like a miniature Golden now.

So Toby is in a 48" crate? That's what we want to get for Summit. A lot of people seem to think a 42" crate is large enough for a Golden, but we have one and we don't think it is, even as a puppy.

Oh, I see. It's a pen for while you're away, not a crate, I'm rarely away from Summit for long, so we don't need to use a pen indoors. Well, I still think we'll be getting Summit the largest crate available. He loves to stretch out!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway seems to be right on target for weight- he weighed in at 25lbs yesterday at the vet at 14 weeks. Such a good boy! Everyone has such adorable pups, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> All of these puppies are totally adorable. Summit doesn't seem to look like a puppy anymore, at least to me. He's more like a miniature Golden now.
> 
> So Toby is in a 48" crate? That's what we want to get for Summit. A lot of people seem to think a 42" crate is large enough for a Golden, but we have one and we don't think it is, even as a puppy.
> 
> Oh, I see. It's a pen for while you're away, not a crate, I'm rarely away from Summit for long, so we don't need to use a pen indoors. Well, I still think we'll be getting Summit the largest crate available. He loves to stretch out!


Yeah Toby is actually in a 36" crate with a divider. He does love to sprawl out, but we are being extra careful so we don't have any house training accidents in the crate :uhoh: The pen has been fantastic. My husband leaves for work at 4pm and I get home at 6pm, so it is nice for him to have some more space than his crate to romp around while he is alone. He did figure out how to escape, so we had to get a lid!!


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Jenagro said:


> Hazel turned 16 weeks on Sunday, and is beginning to look like a dog more than a puppy. She's just over 30 lbs., and has lost 4 incisors so far. She is an absolute joy!
> 
> All of your puppies are just adorable, and I love watching them grow!!!



Wow look at that beautiful tail feathering!! Bolt still has quite a 'mousy tail' at 16 weeks! He is about 34lbs now. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is a picture of my gang for the 4th  Have a safe holiday, everyone!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone else's pup starting to blow their puppy coat? Fenway is losing so much fur right now!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Rainheart said:


> Anyone else's pup starting to blow their puppy coat? Fenway is losing so much fur right now!


Toby's fur is definitely changing. He isn't shedding in a way that collects on the floor (yet! I have to get a new vacuum to prepare... :uhoh but if you pick him up and you are wearing dark colors, you will be covered in fine puppy hairs. The fur on his back is starting to get darker and coarser as well... *sniffle* My little boy is growing up!!! :bawling:

This morning, I let him out for his morning business, and something in the backyard spooked him. He ran to one corner of my yard and started barking this DEEP doggy bark! I didn't want him to wake up my neighbors, so I brought him inside, but he sat at my back door continuing to go at it. BAROROROROOOOOO!!!!! I've never heard him make a sound like that!! I wish I had it on video, it was so funny.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Loved your description of Toby BAROROROOing! I can't wait until Summit starts. He's been pretty quiet so far.

Summit isn't losing any fur. He looks like a small adult Golden, coat-wise. He weighs 31 lbs at almost 4 months. His tail starting to get feathery. The puppy coat just became his undercoat. His coat really shines, in the right light. It's just about the color of his ears, which is what the breeder said we should expect. We love Orijen (his food). We fed our last Golden California Natural (before it was sold to P&G), but this is WAY better. It probably also has to do with climate. I guess he'll start shedding, since your pups are, but it hasn't started yet.

I'm getting kind of nervous after reading about other people's five-month-old pups, aren't you? I wish we could just skip the next few months!!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I'm getting kind of nervous after reading about other people's five-month-old pups, aren't you? I wish we could just skip the next few months!!


I'm mentally preparing, but at the same time, I'm just waiting to see what happens. I've read a lot of horror stories about every month of puppyhood so far (puppy hates his crate! puppy is impossible to potty train! puppy won't stop biting us! puppy won't stop destroying everything in the house! puppy is aggressive towards family members! puppy is resource guarding!). 

I know that some of these things can still change and become a problem as Toby gets older (especially the chewing as he starts teething and the whole "forgetting everything he ever knew" as he becomes a teenager) but, maybe I'm being overly optimistic in thinking that maybe these stages won't be so bad? Famous last words, I suppose...


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Toby at 8 wks vs 16 wks*

We have been trying to take pictures of Toby in similar scenarios as he grows to get a good sense of scale. My favorite metric is the "husband holding the puppy" pictures... Picture #1 is Toby on Gotcha Day at 8 weeks exactly, and Picture #2 is Toby yesterday at 16 weeks. I'm interested to see how long we will be able to keep up this metric... :


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Daisy was born March 15 too. She's a Brookshire pup









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

She is so cute! So poofy  I keep asking Toby, who gave you permission for your coat to change!?


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am getting very nervous about the teen phase. I heard it can last a year!!!! Good Lord. I found a training facility that does a class called, "Teen Wolf." I'm definitely signing us up.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

My morning today was quite the shocker, much like yours Jaina when you got greeted by your puppy, except Mariah was really slick about it. I woke up this morning to find poop in the foyer, wondering how the heck it got there I inspected the house to see if something got in-nothing. Well I have another dog and I thought, maybe she went bonkers and did it. I got down with some Natures miracle to clean it when all of a sudden, Mariah who I keep in a soft sided, covered play pen comes to sit right next to me. Apparently she chewed a hole in the door of the pen, came out and did her business in the foyer AND upstairs then went back into her pen before I came out this morning. So, its time to put her in her official crate. Today was her first day in it. Lets see how she does today! Im hoping this is not a sign of whats to come. Sneaky little diva, but I love her! She weighed in at almost 15lbs at 14 weeks and is looking more like a mini retrievr and less puppy. 
She also does this new thing where she grabs the leash in her mouth when we are out for a walk as if she is walking me! She starts official training classes tonight. Time to get her back in line, she seems to be starting to test the limits.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh dear!!! Toby had done a number on his soft sided car crate. He busted the zipper, but fortunately, my mother is a magician and was able to repair it. Toby has been gently testing the limits lately as well, at 16 weeks, but I blame us for being more lenient with his training. He's a smart boy, which can be a blessing and a curse


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Ssjgomes said:


> Daisy was born March 15 too. She's a Brookshire pup
> View attachment 412538
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Bolt is Daisy's sibling!! So happy to have found a relative. Here is a current photo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway lost his first two teeth today! My baby boy is growing up fast.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Rainheart said:


> Fenway lost his first two teeth today! My baby boy is growing up fast.


Toby has been losing teeth too! My husband calls them his "donkey teeth" because he looks so silly with the big teeth in front. He's got two big boy teeth on top and four on the bottom now. He just lost one of the bottom baby teeth this morning!!


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Thoughts on when to get Daisy spayed? We are thinking definitely before the first heat around 6 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

No lost teeth for Daisy yet. However, she is still using the baby teeth on our hands! lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ssjgomes said:


> Thoughts on when to get Daisy spayed? We are thinking definitely before the first heat around 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think this is one of those questions like "what is the best dog food?" that will give you a million different answers from people who vehemently think that they're right. We are planning to wait to neuter Toby until he is at least a year old and fully grown. 

We had decided, before we knew we were getting a boy, that if we got a girl, we would spay after the first heat. I feel especially with the girls, there is so much mixed information out there... your risk of this cancer goes up if you wait to spay, your risk of that cancer goes down if you wait to spay, your girl will grow taller if you spay early, etc etc etc. For what it's worth, my parents spayed our golden growing up at six months and she was a small girl that never looked (to my untrained eye  ) to be out of proportion. 

Frankly, I really think it's a case of "do what's right for you and your dog."


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Ssjgomes said:


> Thoughts on when to get Daisy spayed? We are thinking definitely before the first heat around 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Depends if you want to deal with a dog in heat... it is a personal decision. Depends on the owner and if you are willing to say no walks and strict supervision for 3 weeks. I'd say no earlier than 6 months, though, if you don't want to deal with a dog in heat.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

jaina8851 said:


> We are planning to wait to neuter Toby until he is at least a year old and fully grown.


That's what we're going to do with Summit, too. We had our last Golden, Haley, neutered early (6 months), before we knew all the ramifications, and we just wanted to skip the teenage phase. He was an easy Golden to raise! He was very sweet. But--maybe he would not have died of hermangiosarcoma if we had waited another 6 months. Who knows.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> That's what we're going to do with Summit, too. We had our last Golden, Haley, neutered early (6 months), before we knew all the ramifications, and we just wanted to skip the teenage phase. He was an easy Golden to raise! He was very sweet. But--maybe he would not have died of hermangiosarcoma if we had waited another 6 months. Who knows.


I will also be waiting until a year to neuter Fenway. I've learned a lot in my first full year of vet school. Goldens seem to have a genetic predisposition towards cancer, especially hemangiosarcoma and lymphoma (which I'm sure could have been concluded anyway). Just saying that I don't really think waiting to neuter has much of anything to do with cancer down the line. Just keeping my fingers crossed that they can find whatever gene it appears to be in goldens that predisposes them.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway passed his AKC STAR puppy exam tonight! Such a proud mamma and already following in his brother's footsteps


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

How much does Fenway weigh?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> How much does Fenway weigh?


He weighed in at about 30lbs at his final vet visit on Wednesday.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Rainheart said:


> He weighed in at about 30lbs at his final vet visit on Wednesday.


Maybe a tiny bit heavier than most Goldens at that age. Summit didn't actually get to 30 lbs until 4 months.

And congratulations on passing the AKC STAR puppy exam! I'll bet you both had a good time getting ready for it. Those were your breaks, right? I guess this is your extra job for the next year or so! Plus Beamer . . . wow!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Maybe a tiny bit heavier than most Goldens at that age. Summit didn't actually get to 30 lbs until 4 months.
> 
> And congratulations on passing the AKC STAR puppy exam! I'll bet you both had a good time getting ready for it. Those were your breaks, right? I guess this is your extra job for the next year or so! Plus Beamer . . . wow!


Maybe just a bit; I'm hoping my boy maxes out at the most around 75lbs. Glad to hear he isn't way off from goldens his age. And thanks! He's a great boy and we will continue on with obedience classes as the next school year starts. Beamer is enjoying Agility classes in the meantime... my hands are pretty full with these two, but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone else miss how poofy their babies were? Now that Mariahs' hair is shorter, its not lab short, but not as poofy and she really is growing-I miss her long hair. Can wait for it to all grow in. I miss the baby days. She looks like a teenager now. She lost two bottom teeth and all of sudden is trying to nip our feet, something she never did before--guess its bothering her now. Got her tons of things to teethe on this weekend. 
How are your babies doing?
Oh I spayed her this week too. Do not want to deal with her in heat and figured I would get it done and out of the way before she got bigger and more rambuctious. 
Here she is!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toby's fur is definitely changing but he still is mostly a fluff ball. He has officially lost all of his front teeth and most of the new ones have grown in. He looks pretty goofy though, like his jaw and snout aren't really big enough to accommodate them yet. He has become more mouthy lately, which is to say, he has become mouthy at all. We were very lucky in the first two months... he responded very well to a high pitched "ouch". Now he is teething like crazy and loves to use my forearm as a chew toy :doh: He is starting to push some boundaries, but for the most part, he is still our sweet boy. 

Here he is looking particularly feral while engaging in a rousing game of chase-the-tail-and-then-get-distracted-by-all-his-other-toys. Really poor picture quality, but my good camera wasn't in the room with me!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Same here, Mariah was not mouthy at all until last week. The hair on top of her back is different and little darker than the rest of her, probably her true color. Its more golden than the cream color she has been all along. They are too sweet to get mad at, but oh how fast they are growing!
Toby is too cute!


----------



## lightwave (Mar 7, 2014)

I missed how poofy my girl was. Everyone in the house misses that.

I won't spay my girl until her first heat or 10-month old. There are a lot of recent studies showing late spaying significantly reduce most cancers in the breed.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/three-reasons-to-reconsider-spayneuter/

It's a big debate and more researches are needed. I'm personally on the camp that early spaying is not good but leaving a mature reproductive organs un-utilized is bad too. So, waiting until she's sexually matured seems to be the best compromise. If I can deal with her demanding puppyhood and touchy stomach issue, her first hear cycle would be nothing in comparison. ?


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Damaris said:


> Same here, Mariah was not mouthy at all until last week. The hair on top of her back is different and little darker than the rest of her, probably her true color. Its more golden than the cream color she has been all along. They are too sweet to get mad at, but oh how fast they are growing!
> Toby is too cute!


His back fur is definitely coarser and darker. I love watching his coloration change. Lately when he feels threatened (by truly intimidating items such as tomato plants or the cartoon fish on his kiddie pool) he will bark his big-boy bark to tell the tomatoes that he means business, and all of his new fur on his back will stand up! He gets a mohawk like a cat. It's hysterical... I don't have any pictures of it, mainly because it always takes me by surprise and I'm too busy laughing at him.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Have you noticed how large their heads are compared to the rest of their body? And how long the legs are right now? Summit looks a little--strange.

Can you see either of their parents in your pups? Summit's eyes and upper face are identical to his mother's. I'm just surprised that his back fur is getting so dark, when she was a light Golden. But she also had a field coat, while he inherited his father's show coat.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Summit is looking so handsome!! What a good looking boy you've got


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Bolt looks exactly his dad and I love it! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

How is everyone lately?? Toby is coming up on five months in a week or so! Still growing like a weed. We have been dealing with teething in a serious way lately, my goodness. He has got all of his front big boy teeth and he lost all of his canines, pretty much all at once. He looked pretty funny without any of his "fangs"...! I don't know how he was able to eat. Once the canines were gone, his mouthiness and crankiness subsided a little. Now he has started losing his molars :uhoh: Yesterday we were playing fetch and my husband almost hurled when Toby brought the ball back and it was covered in blood :yuck: Poor guy lost one of the big ones on the bottom and he must have lost one of the big ones on top too because by the time we went inside his mouth was all bloody AGAIN. 

We gave him an enormous round ice cube to play with to soothe his mouth. My husband has one of those silicone ice molds to make big round pieces of ice to put in scotch and Toby LOVES gently licking and chewing the ice ball... and carrying it around. He was such a good boy, we put a towel down so that he wouldn't make a mess with the ice and he very responsibly stayed with the towel. Any time the ice cube rolled away, he would go fetch it and return to the towel to chew it some more. Clever boy 

Here he is, still doing the puppy sprawl. He's still a little boy for 4.5 months, he just broke 30 lbs late last week!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Toby seems to be very cooperative, like Summit *used to be*. 

These days, Summit is refusing to come in at night until he is good and ready. Worse, halfway through his training class he says, I'm done, and goes limp on the ground, or just pulls up grass. He's teething, like Toby, but that shouldn't turn him into a little stinker!  I know, it's the age, but I was hoping for better things. So--his fur is getting longer and he looks very pretty trotting along with us at the park where we exercise, but he is not as angelic as he looks!

(Hopefully I'll be updating his picture tonight)

I should add that the last time we weighed him, he weighed 37 lbs at nearly 5 months, so he's growing well.


----------



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

Scraps is also losing his molars!! It was quite the bloody mess yesterday! I have to admit, seeing all of that blood gave me a scare, but I reminded myself that it's normal and he would be alright. He's growing at an astronomical rate (40 lbs at 4.5 months), and he's starting to get pretty stubborn about things too. He's suddenly taken a disliking to his harness, and will scratch to go outside to the bathroom, and then run away from me when I go to put his leash on. VERY frustrating!  I couldn't imagine loving him more though, and wonder what I ever did without him!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Toby seems to be very cooperative, like Summit *used to be*.
> 
> These days, Summit is refusing to come in at night until he is good and ready. Worse, halfway through his training class he says, I'm done, and goes limp on the ground, or just pulls up grass. He's teething, like Toby, but that shouldn't turn him into a little stinker!  I know, it's the age, but I was hoping for better things. So--his fur is getting longer and he looks very pretty trotting along with us at the park where we exercise, but he is not as angelic as he looks!
> 
> ...


Ohhh, don't let Toby fool you  He went from being the rockstar in his puppy kindergarten class to being the class delinquent in his rocket recall class. You can definitely see the little gears in his head... "Why do I have to sit? You clearly don't have a treat... what happens if I don't?" :bowl: Teething definitely has affected his personality, because his bouts of being a little terror line up perfectly with losing teeth. Plus, I'm pretty sure it's the beginning of the dreaded "puppy adolescence"... my mom has been asking me lately if he's "started marking" yet, as if I should expect a huge regression in housetraining :uhoh: I'm hoping that eventually he will get back to being entirely eager-to-please like he was a month ago... hehe.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Everyone's pups are so darn cute - I just love seeing them! 

Hazel just turned 21 weeks and is 40 lbs. She has lost almost all of her puppy teeth, and we've been dealing with bloody toys and such also. Obedience class is going well. I feel like the behaviors that she has learned through shaping are more reliable than the ones she's learned through luring, but she is also starting to show more independence - little rascal;-)


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

jaina8851 said:


> his bouts of being a little terror line up perfectly with losing teeth. Plus, I'm pretty sure it's the beginning of the dreaded "puppy adolescence"


Jaina, thanks for the warning! I guess we'll be staying on our toes for the next 3 months or so :uhoh: I'm sure you'll see your sweet Toby again. I don't know about Summit--he's still sweet, he gives me a lick in passing if he doesn't just stay on my feet, but he is very strong-minded, and I don't think that's temporary. I saw a touch of it even before we brought him home. He is loving, but not docile.

Hazel has the most beautiful eyes . . .


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Everyone's pups are growing up so fast! And so beautifully (even in that awkward teenage phase... which is definitely what Fenway is in right now!) I hope the teenage stage passes fast for everyone (oh, and the teething as well). 

Here is my boy- we just got our AKC STAR puppy medal and certificate in the mail yesterday. He is now 18 weeks, 34.5lbs, and has lost all of his incisors. He's very lanky and getting tall. So far training has been going well (though I've been out of town for almost two weeks, so its been a bit lacking...)


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hazel and Fenway are so gorgeous! I was a little disappointed that our puppy kindergarten class wasn't Puppy STAR... our trainer is a CGC evaluater, but I guess she doesn't do the STAR tests. Oh well  Congrats to Fenway! 

Jenagro, your pictures are just stunning!!! What's your secret?


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Ours isn't a Puppy STAR class either, but I love our trainer! Congrats to Fenway - he's so darn cute with his medal!

jaina8851, you're so sweet. I take a lot of pictures, which is the biggest reason I occasionally get a decent one I try to get different perspectives, which means laying on the ground, sometimes. I think the subbject looks better at eye level than from above. Also, the morning and evening light outside are MUCH better than mid-day.

Keep posting pictures!


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Bolt finished his AKC STAR puppy K class. Planning to get him started either in a graduate puppy obedience or CGC class. He also has lost most his puppy teeth. The bottom two adult canines are creeping up to push the puppy canine needles out now! So bittersweet! 







He is almost 50lbs at 5 months. Wondering if he will max out at 70-75lbs


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's update photo of Coco. She is 22 weeks old today and is 40 pounds. She grow way too fast. I miss my little puffy girl. How are the other March puppies doing?


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey all, I've been browsing these forums for quite awhile but thought it was about time I registered and said hello!

I made a video of Aiden, my March 2014 GR puppy, turning "6 months" to celebrate! He just took his CGC Test and passed with flying colors 

All your dogs are beautiful! Aiden is a very light golden color. He is lanky but is finally starting to fill out and get more of his golden color just recently!

Enjoy!!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Aiden's Mom, what a great video!! I have to start working on Toby's six month video 

Here's Toby! He's about 5.5 months now and around 35 lbs. He's still a little guy, I can't believe I can still pick him up and carry him (short distances only, haha). His color changes pretty dramatically depending on the light that he is in. He's a blondey boy, but his ears and the fur on his back have gotten much darker within the past week. I just love watching him grow and change!! <3


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow! he looks so much like Aiden. love the blondies 

Aiden is really light, also. He is 36-37 pounds now..at 6 months.

He is also losing his back molars? He has holes where teeth should be..looks so painful!! How are your puppies doing with their incoming adult teeth?


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

He does look like Aiden! I loved watching your video, it reminded me of when my guy was little. Like I said, I have to start working on Toby's six month video... he turns six months in two weeks! I don't know where the time went.

I THINK Toby is done losing teeth... his back molars are enormous and I don't think they're the ones he's supposed to lose. For a while, he was missing all teeth between his incisors and his grown-up molars in the back. It was hysterical!! We were calling him gummy. I actually took pictures of his mouth because I found it so funny


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Toby, Aiden, Coco and Bolt are so cute!!!

Hazel will be 6 months on Sept. 9th - where did all the time go? Her teeth are mostly all in, and she has become so mouthy! I can see the start of the teenage phase.

Here she is a few days ago with her buddy, Obi.


----------



## cmhall001 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's been forever since I've posted. I've watched everyone's progress and the puppy pics are so cute! Each one has their own distinctive looks and expressions. So cool! 
My Callie went through the teething/ biting/ chewing everything stage and never completely left it. 
She is FINALLY getting her coat and she has turned out to be a much darker golden than anticipated!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

No picture to update, but Fenway is 5 months old now (well, a bit over 5 months). I just had him at the vet today for a weigh-in (it had been a while) and he weights 43lbs!! Big boy! We finished up our Pet manners 1 class and this week we are moving onto Foundations of competition obedience! I'm really excited! Hope everyone else's pups are doing well


----------



## jennduke (Apr 14, 2014)

We are coming close to the 6 month a age! Our guy has really come out of his shell (errr puppy fur?)! He's a fun handful and bundle of energy. Zoomies are frequent at night before he settles down and crating is a BREEZE. He successfully ate all but one of his baby teethâ¦he seemed to only lose them in the crate at night. We just bought and moved into a new house and he is transitioning like a pro. We started him on a fish oil regimen and it seems to be helping his skin (poor guy is a Mississippi boyâ¦this heat makes him have rashes, dander, and loads of shedding). Here is a recent photo of him assuming that everything is his spotâ¦like a laundry basket.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hazel turned 6 months old a couple days ago! She's 45 lbs., though not sure how tall. She has become such an important part of our family!

Happy 6 months to all the March babies!!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy six months, Hazel! What a beauty she is  Toby's six month birthday was yesterday! He had a low-key day after an exciting weekend. He reunited with three of his littermates on Saturday and on Sunday we took him to the beach for some fetch. I can't believe how much he has grown... I love looking back at his little puppy pictures. Here he is at two months, four months, and six months... I think the most striking difference is between four and six months. He went from looking like a puppy, to looking like a dog!


----------



## ellsworthv (May 15, 2014)

*Riley 6 Month Update*

I have not posted in a while but it is crazy to see how much all of our babies have grown. Riley turned 6 months on the 12th and no longer is my little baby but my big baby. I have not gotten him weighed since we have been back at school but I am guessing he is around 40-45lbs! He has adjusted to my school and work schedule very well and has been on his best behavior. He has lost all his baby teeth now so he is not as cranky and mouthy. He has not had any professional training but has learned very fast from what I have taught him.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Glad to see another Packer fan. Woof!

My boy is growing up!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I finally have some updated pictures of Summit, to add to the wonderful pics some of you have been posting of your pups! Jaina, you're right; at six months, you can see the transition from puppy to young dog! In looks, anyway.

Now Summit weighs nearly 48 lbs. In spite of his antics, he managed to graduate from Basic Obedience a couple of weeks ago, and we're looking forward to starting an Intermediate Work and Play class next week, with some nosework and retrieving added to obedience drills. We're lucky to have the classes available nearby.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone!! Its been a while since I posted, but we have been so busy. Mariah is 6 months old today!! I treated her to Doggie daycare, which she loves, and a bath while there. I got her doggy ice cream to celebrate only to have her come home exhausted from all the playing. She barely got up for her dinner then went right back to bed. Straight in her crate tonight earlier than ever with no complaints at all. A tired dog is happy dog right 

Everyone's dogs look so cute! They are so grown up, where has the time gone?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway turned 6 months as well a few days ago!! He's still very lean and lanky- about 43 pounds right now. We've run into a few GI issues (trying to switch to a food slowly, but didn't end up working... now having intermittent diarrhea...) But, working on that and trying to get it solved. He's always had a bit of a sensitive stomach since I brought him home and never had the best stools... so I figured- lets try the sensitive skin and stomach formula... nope. 
Anyway, he is a really fantastic pup. I'm very grateful to have him! We started foundations of competition obedience class two weeks ago and we are working on just getting some basic things down. He doesn't seem to mind being in his crate while I am at school, either, which is great (though those GI issues have led to him having some diarrhea in there on occasion... can't be helped).
And... we've definitely hit that teenage stage of stubbornness and 'I don't wanna do that.'


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Rainheart, have you tried giving him pumpkin? Mariah had soft stools, sometimes diarrhea, but mostly just soft. I switched her from Blue Buffalo to Fromms and I also give her some pumpkin and I have noticed a major difference! I normally just put some pumpkin on the inside of a kong and freeze it and give it to her before I leave for work. It serves as her treat, keeps her entertained and has helped with the soft stools. Just make sure its pure pumpkin with nothing added.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I actually just got some pumpkin at the store today to try... but we usually use that not as a cure for diarrhea, but as a stool softener (well, that is what we would tell clients, anyway). But, it can go both ways I guess.
I'm in the process of switching both my boys to a slightly different food right now (from the ALS sport formula to the normal large breed formula). Once that is done, I will add some pumpkin in (don't want too many variables). He has also been getting some Fortiflora once a day (probiotics).


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Some recent fall photos of Aiden!!  He's still in his 7 month lanky stage...but hopefully I can get some more meat on him soon 



















Mmmmm...Stick....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a handsome boy  Love the pictures!! Fenway is still very lanky at 6 months, too


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Rainheart said:


> What a handsome boy  Love the pictures!! Fenway is still very lanky at 6 months, too


Everyone says that Aiden is too skinny and that I need to give him more food. It makes me feel terrible  He doesn't have bones poking out or anything like that, and he looks alright to me (4-5 cups of Fromm Adult breed Puppy food A day!!)... I'm hoping he will fill out soon so the comments stop! Haha.

Maybe people are used to seeing big fat goldens .. I don't know..


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

They are River looked like that around that age. She would go to bed looking alittle fuller and then wake up looking like i dont feed her in most peoples eyes. I also was used to when my rottweiler was that age being this tank so had to adjust my perspective. Aiden is adorable and you should post a shot for the October fall colors photo contest.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Rainheart said:


> And... we've definitely hit that teenage stage of stubbornness and 'I don't wanna do that.'



Yep. Only 11 more months to go! :/


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I've strictly limited Fenway to 3 cups of food a day- and we are slowly transitioning to a large breed adult food right now. He's very lean, but not underweight. Very slowly gaining at this age now, so I'm happy with how he is maturing. 
Dog class has been a challenge these past few weeks with his stubbornness. Especially with heeling. His nose has been to the floor sniffing for treats... ugh- teenagers.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

It's funny. We used treats this year in Summit's puppy class too, and that seems to be taken for granted nowadays, but when I trained our Haley about 14 years before we used no treats, just praise, and he was wonderful to work with. He won the competition in his Basic Obedience class and we only got second place in the Advanced class because I made a mistake, not him. He was a different dog than Summit, of course, but I don't understand why treats are automatically used, even with Goldens who love to work for praise. And I think Fenway would be the same, from what I've read. 

We did not use any treats in Summit's Basic Obedience class, and we still managed to get him to stay Down for 3 minutes after a LOT of practice, and to heel acceptably by some miracle. I can understand using treats with dogs less motivated to learn than Goldens, but are we contaminating our Goldens by using them?


----------



## lightwave (Mar 7, 2014)

Aiden's Mom said:


> Everyone says that Aiden is too skinny and that I need to give him more food. It makes me feel terrible  He doesn't have bones poking out or anything like that, and he looks alright to me (4-5 cups of Fromm Adult breed Puppy food A day!!)... I'm hoping he will fill out soon so the comments stop! Haha.
> 
> Maybe people are used to seeing big fat goldens .. I don't know..


That's a lot of food. I'm feeding Summer 4 cups of Fromm Large Breed Puppy and my breeder said I should try to cut it down to 3.5 cups because her poop is on the softer side. He's guessing that that might be the cause of her soft poop.

I left her with my breeder for a week because of a business trip. When I picked her up today, she looked like she'd puffed up for a few inches.  Her coat feels fuller and the feathering are coming along nicely.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

lightwave said:


> That's a lot of food. I'm feeding Summer 4 cups of Fromm Large Breed Puppy and my breeder said I should try to cut it down to 3.5 cups because her poop is on the softer side.


Wow. We're feeding Summit 3 cups of Orijen LBP, and that is the most we've ever fed him. Orijen is more dense, but not _that_ much.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toby gets 3 cups of Canidae plus some treats during training. He is around 45 lbs at 7 months. I've given up being concerned about his small size because he is active and happy. The vet has always said he is a good size, and when we saw his breeder last month, she still says he will be at least 65 lbs when he is fully grown. I like my portable boy  I can still pick him up! We briefly kicked his food up to 4 cups for about a week or so, but it was just making him chunky instead of growing faster, so we brought it back down to 3.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, I fed Aiden 5 cups of Fromm Large Breed Puppy for about a month now. He is 47 pounds at 7.5 months now which is still pretty small for his age, I think?

I'll be switching to Fromm Adult soon and to 3.5 cups. I'll just monitor his weight closely.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Our previous Goldens were both smaller than Summit, and we actually prefer them that way. They fit better around the house and in your lap. Also, Goldens bred to strictly conform to the breed standard generally seem to be more compact. 

But we'll keep Summit anyway! He's far and away the best friend in animal form that I've ever had. 

Summit weighs 52 lbs at 7 months 4 days.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hazel weighed 47 lbs. about a week ago, when she turned 7 months. She seems a little short to me, but when I look at pictures from when we 1st got her I can't believe how big she has gotten.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Jenagro! I have pictures every month of Toby sitting in our reclining chair which I love to look at... the biggest difference was from 4 months to 5 months. It was like "puppy, puppy, puppy, DOG." Toby is still our little boy, but I attempted to measure his height yesterday and he is somewhere between 21 and 22 inches (he is a wriggler! :doh According to the internet, a dog at 7 months is at about 90% of their final height... which will put him right in breed standard when he is fully grown. He just seems so small! I think I am so used to seeing enormous goldens. I need to keep picking him up every day so that I am strong enough to carry him around when he is fully grown :


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

How are the March puppies doing?  Any updates?

Here's a face shot of Aiden. He is finally up to 55 pounds at 8 months! His tail feathers are coming in. But I don't see much feathering on his underside yet  I'm wondering when he'll start getting his big boy feathers in. Still looks like a lanky pup :


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Jaina, doesn't Toby seem to have a permanently quizzical expression? By comparison, Summit still looks puppyish. And he still plays with some of his toys by himself, too, the way he always has. I think he's going to be slow to mature mentally. He is just now realizing that he doesn't need to bark when kids pass by on the sidewalk. 

Aiden has a nice GR face.

Summit seems short to me, too. He's 22.5" at the shoulder at 7 months 3 weeks. Last time he saw the vet at 7.5 months, he weighed 56 pounds, so he's a long way from full size. The vet (and the breeder) predicted that he would weigh 75 lbs, and the vet wants us to hold him at 70 lbs. 

We just had our final meeting for his K9 Work & Play, where we've been working on 5 minute out-of-sight stays on the long line, a Rally obedience course, low jumps, and Nosework-type searches for a hidden item. Summit did everything perfectly the day before when we were practicing. The problem was that it rained last night, for the first time in nearly a year, more or less, and it brought out a lot of new scents. Summit couldn't concentrate at all for his final exercises. He only held the stay for about 15 seconds, even though we tried several times! He passed the course, but we're going to take it over gain in the spring. So is nearly everyone else, because it was so much fun!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

That class sounds like so much fun!! I wish there was one of those in my area. I would love to introduce Aiden to anything and everything, just to give him the opportunity to find out what he really loves to do. Currently we are in a beginners agility class, almost finished! He is really enjoying it and is doing the entire course without too much encouragement. The see-saw is surprisingly his favorite : 

I wish there was a tracking/nosework beginners course in my area because Aiden seems to love following scents. There is a Rally drop-in at my training center but it is not "beginner". I don't know what is involved, as in, if Aiden could just drop in and learn what to do. 

Although it rains a lot here, Aiden goes CRAZY in the wind. Any slight breeze will start the zoomies. :doh:


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

It seems some of you are already starting to switch over to Adult Food. Any particular reason why now and not after 1 year?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We won't be switching to Adult food until 18 months. I can't think of a reason to switch early, but if there is one, I'd like to hear about it too. I'm not criticizing those who are switching early, though. I'm sure they do have their own reasons.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway is already on adult food- I have my reasons (mainly his very very sensitive stomach and adult food has been our best success so far). 
When comparing the adult food to the same food (but the puppy version), the Calcium and phosphorus amounts are practically identical. Protein is also the same (the only thing that seemed to vary was the amount of fat- puppy food being higher, of course). Fenway is 50lbs (or just about). He has a lot of filling out to do, but has done his 'major' growing, so to speak. I don't feel like I am shorting him in any way by not giving him adult food. The vet he saw friday was reeming on me a bit about it (we went in for possible kidney problems... so unrelated note) but I'm not willing to risk changing his food to something that could upset his stomach. We've been down that road and it has almost always led to a disaster. 
Thankfully, all his bloodwork came back normal and he doesn't seem to have any problems (at least the bloodwork says so), but I'm still not sure why he drinks so much and then of course, urinates a lot, too.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toby is on adult food for the same reason as Fenway: sensitive belly. Our breeder said to keep him on puppy food until at least 7 months, when the growth spurts were finished. We had such problems with him having on and off diarrhea that we just wanted to change his food to a different brand. I think it might be an all life stages food, but I'm not sure. In any case, after we changed the food, all of his gastro issues went away.


----------



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

Scraps is on an adult food that is for all stages called Natural Balance LIT Venison and Sweet potato. He had such an awful time with everything else, and luckily someone recommended this particular kind, and assured me it is appropriate for growing puppies. His issues have gone away, and he's doing very well on this food.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

OK, thanks everybody. That explains it.

Summit is doing great on his LBP formula * if and only if * we supplement his food with fiber in the form of a tablespoon of beans once/day. He thinks it's dessert.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, I switched Aiden to adult food at 8 months old (Fromm Puppy to Large Breed Adult). I was curious in the differences in the food and looked myself at the actual ingredients list, and honestly there's not all that much of a difference.

I switched because my breeder and trainer both recommended it and because Puppy food has always been too... rich? if that's the word... for Aiden. He seems to be doing better stool-wise on his adult food now. I think the puppy food was too much for him at this point. He seems to have finished his large growth spurts and mostly just has to fill out now (in my opinion...). I also give him a small amount of coconut oil because his coat has been really itchy since we've started using the wood stove..


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Aiden's Mom said:


> Yeah, I switched Aiden to adult food at 8 months old (Fromm Puppy to Large Breed Adult). I was curious in the differences in the food and looked myself at the actual ingredients list, and honestly there's not all that much of a difference.
> 
> I switched because my breeder and trainer both recommended it and because Puppy food has always been too... rich? if that's the word... for Aiden. He seems to be doing better stool-wise on his adult food now. I think the puppy food was too much for him at this point. He seems to have finished his large growth spurts and mostly just has to fill out now (in my opinion...). I also give him a small amount of coconut oil because his coat has been really itchy since we've started using the wood stove..


Hopefully it's just a matter of dry skin and not sensitivity to smoke or wood particles! You can probably tell the difference. I can't breathe with smoke or wood in the air myself. It also makes my skin swell.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Hopefully it's just a matter of dry skin and not sensitivity to smoke or wood particles! You can probably tell the difference. I can't breathe with smoke or wood in the air myself. It also makes my skin swell.


Oh my! That sounds horrible :no: Gosh, I don't know what I'd do if Aiden had a smoke/wood allergy since our house is heated with it. I'm hoping it's just because the air is dry. He hasn't been as bad lately but still a few itches here and there. Maybe I worry too much :doh:


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Probably it is just the dry air affecting Aiden. If the coconut oil works, then that's all it is. I think you could tell if more than just his skin was being affected. 

By the way, you do a great job with Aiden; I think he's lucky to have you for a Mom!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Vermont had its first snow flurry today!! Yes, I love snow...and yes, it was just a tiny flurry....but that's okay!

Aiden at 8.5 months. He is starting to fill out just a bit and his leg feathers are coming in, finally! 

I can't wait to see him romp through his first few inches of snow <3












Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> By the way, you do a great job with Aiden; I think he's lucky to have you for a Mom!


Aww, thank you!! We all do our best!! :


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aiden is looking so grown up! He looks like Fenway, actually! We are supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow tomorrow!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

You're so lucky!!! 

And I want to see a new pic of Fenway...his black coat is so cute


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Aiden is now 9 months old!!

His curly puppy coat is now completely straight..but still very silky. He saw his first snow just recently and did some crazy zoomies  Then he went for a swim...in an icy pond. Crazy water loving retrievers!!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh, it's been so long since I've posted any pictures of Toby here!! He turned nine months on Monday, and yesterday he had his first appointment for the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study! I was very proud of him, my husband reported that he was very well behaved. 

For the first time in a while, I'm looking forward to the first real snow, because I can't wait to see Toby play in it. If it's anything like his pure joy about leaves, it should be hilarious to watch!!! Here are some pictures of him lately:

The little prince, sprawled on the couch:









His latest trick is to pull his bed out of his crate and move it to somewhere else in the house when we aren't paying attention. He loves his bed but hates his crate. Perhaps he thinks we will get the hint?









He found my husband's expired license while we were cleaning:









Loving the leaves!!









He fell asleep on my lap yesterday after his appointment. He was very tired!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Aiden looks wonderful, and he has his CGC already! That's a long way off for Summit, I'm afraid. Toby's looking as cute as he always has.

Eventually, I'd like to do something like Mercy's Mom is doing, that is, have children with problems read to Summit. Has anyone else thought about anything like that?


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

jaina8851 said:


> He turned nine months on Monday, and yesterday he had his first appointment for the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study! I was very proud of him, my husband reported that he was very well behaved.


!! Aiden just had his first Golden Retriever Lifetime Study appointment yesterday  The vet gave him the "all clear"...just waiting on blood work. I hope we both get our boys' bandanas soon...be sure to show it off here!! 



jaina8851 said:


> He found my husband's expired license while we were cleaning:


And oh my goodness...I thought I was looking at my own boy for a second. I swear they could be close brothers 













Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Aiden looks wonderful, and he has his CGC already! That's a long way off for Summit, I'm afraid. Toby's looking as cute as he always has.
> 
> Eventually, I'd like to do something like Mercy's Mom is doing, that is, have children with problems read to Summit. Has anyone else thought about anything like that?


Thank you!! Aiden got his CGC early at 6-7 months because the class offered the test at the end of the class series and Aiden was so tuckered out he decided not to jump up on the lady giving the test when he had to "Sit politely for petting" (his hardest feat..). I'm proud of him of course, but to be honest I don't think he could pass it again right now -- I'm going to retake the class when he's nearing a year old to reinforce those good behaviors. That whole "teenager" phase needs to pass, y'know :doh:

I would love to do that with Aiden (reading with children). I've definitely thought about doing therapy-like work with him but I guess I don't know where to start.

Aiden just finished his first beginner's agility class. We are going to do a "Barn hunt" the beginning of January to see if Aiden has any interest. We will see  Oh, and to note.. Aiden is 57.7 lbs and 24.4 inches...9.5 months old


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Aiden's Mom said:


> !! Aiden just had his first Golden Retriever Lifetime Study appointment yesterday  The vet gave him the "all clear"...just waiting on blood work. I hope we both get our boys' bandanas soon...be sure to show it off here!!


I will!! I'm so happy to be involved in the study and I can't wait to get his bandana. 





Aiden's Mom said:


> And oh my goodness...I thought I was looking at my own boy for a second. I swear they could be close brothers
> 
> Oh, and to note.. Aiden is 57.7 lbs and 24.4 inches...9.5 months old


I've thought the same thing whenever I see pictures of Aiden! The coloring and the way their coats are coming in, they look so similar. I even did a double take when I saw that they were born on the same day, but then I remembered that I am in touch with the other two boys from Toby's litter so they can't actually be brothers : 

I'm not sure about Toby's measurements!! I'm assuming they took them the other day at the GRLS appointment, but my husband didn't tell me what they were. I don't think Toby's at 57lbs yet though, I can still pick him up (with great difficulty, hah!). I am hoping he gets up to breed standard, but he must be close to done growing? How much more weight do they usually put on after 9 months?


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

jaina8851 said:


> I've thought the same thing whenever I see pictures of Aiden! The coloring and the way their coats are coming in, they look so similar. I even did a double take when I saw that they were born on the same day, but then I remembered that I am in touch with the other two boys from Toby's litter so they can't actually be brothers :


Yeah, you have a lovely sunfire pup  He looks a lot like his daddy! 



jaina8851 said:


> I'm not sure about Toby's measurements!! I'm assuming they took them the other day at the GRLS appointment, but my husband didn't tell me what they were. I don't think Toby's at 57lbs yet though, I can still pick him up (with great difficulty, hah!). I am hoping he gets up to breed standard, but he must be close to done growing? How much more weight do they usually put on after 9 months?


Aiden just recently put on weight..really quick! It was a super sprout. I actually didn't know he made it above the 50 mark until that appointment  Aiden has always been a skinny boy (got so many comments about me not "feeding him enough" lol). My vet said he was happy to see him leaner as he is growing -- more strength to his bones -- he said he would fill out a lot more now. Toby is no where near finished growing -- probably not until he is almost 1 and 1/2 to 2 years old will he be "completely" filled out


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing recent pics of your guys - I love watching these pups grow! I can't believe that in a few short months we'll be wishing all the March pups Happy Birthday!
Happy Holidays from Hazel and Fletcher!


----------



## diordiah (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

I have been following this topic since day one, and have enjoyed watching all the March puppies grow up beautifully! My girl was born at the end of March, and I have always been meaning to post photos of her here, but have never seemed to get around to it. I hope it's not to late to join the party here, I would love to join the March puppies here, if I can!

Meet, Amelia! I recently took her out to play in the snow at the dog park, and she loves it. There's nothing better than sitting in the snow, snapping photos while she plays around! Every time I talk about Amelia, it becomes a love story, because she is the absolute love of my life. <3

She was born on March 29th, and I feel she is really small for her age - Only 49.2 lbs! Sometimes I worry about her growing slower, (she really still has the "puppy" look to me), but the vet doesn't seem to be concerned. Her feathering is finally coming in, and she's really beginning to look gorgeous! (Every time we take her for a walk, we always get compliments on how beautiful she looks! I glow with pride with her.)

I'm starting to wonder when the dreaded TEENAGE year comes!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, diordiah and Amelia!

Welcome to our little group of March kids! Amelia is beautiful and happy and she looks like she's exactly the size she should be, for her! We all seem to be wondering whether our pup will ever reach the standard size, but it doesn't really matter, since we're not showing.

Summit isn't a wild-eyed teenager most of the time, either. He just gets a little difficult in the late afternoon. I will admit that I left my shoes out and he chewed through a shoelace, but that's about the worst of it. His problem is, too much energy! I'll bet you are seeing that in Amelia, too! Summit loves the dog park, too. He's had good luck there so far in finding the other dogs friendly, not really looking for trouble.

We're looking forward to the next session of dog classes starting, in January! That's a good way to use up his energy. We walk and train every evening.

Feel free to post more pictures of Amelia, if you have them! We have a hard time getting good pictures at home. We just thought of taking some at the dog park, too!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Summit sure is growing into a handsome boy!! Toby has been a pretty calm teenager as well. His leash manners have gone out the window (our fault, not his, we haven't been practicing) and he jumps a little bit on guests, but for the most part he is a mellow, sweet boy. My husband likes to describe him as "always ready"... if we are having a lazy day lounging around the house, Toby is calm and cuddly. If we are going to take him to the park or the beach in the summer, he is always ready to run and fetch and swim. He's just a joy 

Diordiah, Toby is small for his age too... he is barely over 50 lbs himself. I like my compact and portable boy, he fits very well in my lap


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome, Amelia and Amelia's mom!! So glad you joined us here. It's been comforting to me to read about everyone's pups that are the same age. Hazel is like Toby - she's lost some leash manners and her EGD (excessive greeting disorder) has gotten a bit worse, but overall she's been a total joy! She is just over 50 lbs at almost 10 months.

Toby and Summit are looking so grown up and beautiful as always!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit is closer to full size than Hazel, but I don't think he'll ever get past 65 lbs at the most. He's been stable at 59 and 21.75" to 22" at the shoulder for weeks. 

I love the pictures where they're running toward the camera with their ears flying up! Also the ones like Toby's, close-up with the head laying down. We're trying to get one like that.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy New Year! By now everyone's pups should be 9 months! I haven't posted in a while, we just moved into our home and with the unpacking, decorating, holidays, etc. Well you know how it goes! Mariah is doing great! She does get excited and jump on people, until she remembers and will sit but you can tell she is struggling to stay sitting and will jump and sit, kind of to remind you HEY I am here!!! Please pet me, please!!! Its actually quite funny to watch her, but we are working on it. 

We were feeding her twice a day, am and pm, but for the last week now she has not wanted to eat in the morning. Vet says she may be transitioning to her adult eating patterns. So we have been feeding her more food(still Fromm puppy) in the evenings and she seems very happy. Any one else switch to once a day yet?

Here are some recent pics, Mariah is mixed with a cocker spaniel and you can see it some now, especially in her size--she is only about 35 lbs and we do not think she will get much bigger. She is also really light in color and has a LOT of fur and feathering!! Your babies all look great btw!!


----------



## Jessie&Mom (Oct 3, 2014)

Happy New Year! Our Jessie was born on March 10, 2014. I haven't fully explored all of the topics in the forums yet and just found this section, so my apologies for posting this so late into having her. 

I don't know how often everyone else is feeding their GRs, but Jessie has always been excellent at self-regulating her eating so we've been free-range feeding her for about 4 months now, instead of just feeding her at certain times.










She'll be 10 months old in a couple of days and she has been maturing really well over the past 4 months. When my Husband and I were both working, she would bark in the crate for a few minutes then settle. My husband's mother was staying with us from the end of June to the end of August (she lives in the UK, so she stays with us for the summer), and that's when there was always someone home and Jessie didn't need to be crated that often, only for bed time. When my MIL went back home, I left my job due to some deaths in the family and needing time to recover. In that time, Jessie has grown into a Mommy's girl and has been showing signs of separation anxiety. She'll go into her crate with no problem and not bark when we leave, but she can't handle not being around us if we're actually home. For example, the main level of our house is pretty open concept. The only rooms with doors are the bathroom, laundry room and garage (and our laundry room leads into the garage, so you have to walk through the laundry room to get into the garage from inside the house). If I go into the bathroom or laundry room and close the door behind me (not letting the dog in there with me) for more than 2 minutes, Jessie will go into the living room, pull papers off of my husband's desk and shred them. My Step-Daughter's toy shelf is in the hallway and we had to block it off with boxes when she's not using it because Jess would pull the toys off of the shelf and destroy them. If I leave the house and don't crate her for more than 2 minutes (for example: we have a community mailbox so our mailbox in down the street a bit from our house), she does the shredding thing. Does anyone have any suggestions on helping to cure her of this behaviour? She's a great dog and this is really our only problem with her.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

We gave Toby free reign of the house way too early so we had to go back to square one with him. He started chewing electrical cables if he was alone in the house for more than a few minutes. We went back to crating him (we also have an xpen attached to his crate) if he was left alone for even a second, and we have very gradually started increasing the amount of time he is left alone. The thing is, they are still puppies. I trusted Toby to be alone while I took a shower the other night, but when I was in my bedroom for two seconds last night he found a piece of cardboard on the table that he decided to shred. It's not easy. I guess my advice would be to start over with confining her to small areas at all times when she is unattended, and as she gets better, just pay attention to her moods. Two nights ago, Toby was calmly snoozing on the couch so I figured he would be fine. Last night, he was tearing around the house like a menace so I should have known that he would get into mischief if he was unattended.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Jessie&Mom said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on helping to cure her of this behaviour? She's a great dog and this is really our only problem with her.


Welcome to our March Babies Topic! 

Aiden used to whine a whole lot as a puppy when we'd leave for short periods of time. We knew that we had to help him become more confident being by himself pretty quickly.

First, as a baby until 7 months old, he was always crated with some sort of long lasting "chew" or activity (kong, etc) when we left for any long period of time. We treated him as a real human toddler and never left him alone by himself, even for a minute, without him being safely "contained" (x-pen, leash tied, or crate). We would take him on "walks" through the house as a puppy, never unsupervised. We tried to always set him up for success so that there was no chance for failure, and if there was a set back, it was our fault. 

To "train" him out of being anxious of being alone, we played the "waiting game" and would put him in a down stay on his "place" (bed, mat, etc). We would watch him and wait for him to look calm and relaxed, then left without pets, goodbyes, or anything. We counted to 2 seconds, came right back and treated him immediately and played. We would increase this 2 second increment to 5 seconds, 10 seconds, and over a long period of time, to 3-5 minutes. Once you've reached this time period, in my opinion, you've gotten over the "threshold" where your dog has technically forgotten about needing to be anxious when you've left. We kept training this way (as one of our 5-15 minute training sessions a day) for awhile, building up to when we would have to actually leave him for more than 10 minutes without coming immediately back. 

When he grew into a "pre-teen", I guess around 7-8 months, we would test him in small gated areas when we had to leave for short amounts of time (less than an hour). We still made sure he had plenty of toys/chews/etc. We always made sure to leave in a very fast, matter-of-factly manner, as in we never told him goodbye and we didn't pet him at all before we left. We just put him in a down stay on his mat, gave him a chew/toy, waited for him to get involved with the toy, and left. That way there was no time for him to think "Oh, gee, there going to leave me..they're getting ready to leave me..please don't leave me..". Another thing is when we got back home is that we did not acknowledge him until he was in a calm state of mind, by himself. 

We did this until he was 9 months old and he's been gate/cage free since then. He is 10 months old and has not chewed on one thing that wasn't allowed since he was a baby -- whether I am super lucky to have a well behaved puppy or my training did the trick, I'll never know, lol. He might regress in this new "teenage stage" but his consistent good behavior has lead to us trusting him -- if he wasn't 100% trustworthy I would not allow him to free roam. When I got a puppy I thought I'd be crating until at least a year old, _but every dog is different_. We still make sure to leave him on his bed with an activity and leave without a word. 

Basically, after doing the "waiting game" training, our big rule was to never "say goodbye" when we left or have huge greetings when we are back home. Haven't had a problem so far (knock on wood!!). 

Maybe start training Jessie to wait in a few second increments in a "place" and eventually transition that to going in/out of the door for a few seconds, and increase the duration of time. Make sure she looks relaxed when you leave. Go very slow and reward heavily when she doesn't whine/etc, but if she does, go back a step to the last time increment and repeat that a few times. Do this in 5-15 minute sessions -- as in, getting to 10 seconds of being gone without anxiety could be one session goal! It will take time  

----------------

The thing WE have a problem with is the excessive greeting disorder (EGD)! We have to constantly keep Aiden leashed when company arrives and make sure that he sits for his initial stranger greeting. He is getting better but again, I want to set him up for success, and until I know he won't even think about jumping on new people, he has to be under my control until then. It's harder when the company says "Oh, it's okay.. I don't mind.. my dogs get excited too.. you can let him off leash!"  After the initial greeting he is okay, but he can still get very excitable. 

For pictures... Here's one recently of Aiden and I hiking through a completely frozen over swamp. There were fish swimming below our feet and Aiden thought that was extremely exciting  15 degrees Fahrenheit though...he was digging through snow banks while I was shivering :doh: He is ~61 pounds now.


----------



## diordiah (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh boy, the excessive greeting disorder. Amelia does this to us. (We never have company, so she does it to us), but my gosh. It is hard to train her not to do it when my husband thinks it is "cute" (but then complains that she gets to rough? What?). While she does it to me, and I turn around, fold my arms and ignore her, its frustrating because I know she thinks it is okay, and I can't do much more about it. She has gotten so big now that she knocks me off balance, and I have fallen on a couple occasions. Doesn't help that I am clumsy as it is. ?


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Diordiah, have you tried being more extreme about it and walking back out the door when she jumps? Maybe do a clicker training session where you just practice coming in the door over and over and if she jumps up on you, you literally walk out the door instead of greeting her. I don't know if it will work... Toby has excessive greeting disorder too, when I bring him to my parents' house, I just keep him on leash to greet until he calms down. He is figuring it out though, the last time we visited them, he went tearing in the house and then parked himself right next to my dad's chair to get a pet. My husband's mind was blown.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

The weather is a little warmer here today (a balmy 30 degrees), so I took the dogs for a romp to work on Hazel's recall and burn some energy. Happy Friday!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Coco pass her CGC test today. I am so excited for her. I can't wait until she gets older and train her to become a therapy dog. Until that time, I will keep socializing her and continue with our trainigs.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Coco's Mom said:


> Coco pass her CGC test today. I am so excited for her. I can't wait until she gets older and train her to become a therapy dog. Until that time, I will keep socializing her and continue with our trainigs.


 
That's really exciting! Do you have anything specific in mind for Coco to do after she gets her therapy dog training? I want to take our little Jet to schools to let kids read to him, later.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrat's to you and Coco!! Let's see some recent pictures!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Jenagro, those pictures are awesome!! Toby has been desperate for some running with this cold snap we have been going through. 

Susan, Summit has a little brother?! Congrats  He is so cute!!! We want Toby to have a little brother, but we are planning to wait a little while yet. How is it having two pups under one year?


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

jaina8851 said:


> How is it having two pups under one year?


Yeah, I'm curious  

I've been thinking about bringing another pup home after Aiden is about 1 1/2 years old. He absolutely loves other dogs and is actually pretty gentle with small dogs. I want him to have a brother/sister (and my family has always had 2 dogs in the past) but I'm afraid that two puppy brains would be too much.

Any advice is welcomed. I assume you train them separately/etc? Has your routine changed a lot? Sorry, curious!


----------



## cmhall001 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Almost 10 months old and....*

I think Callie may possibly be having her first estrus!! She's whining a lot more lately for attention and doesn't want to be in her crate. Normally she would be fine. 
Also noticed she is tail-tucking alot and may have some staining???? on her fur in back.
Has anyone else with a female noticed this yet?


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toby's sister went into heat right around the holidays, so it's definitely possible for some of these March baby girls to be going into heat!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

*Summit's little brother*



jaina8851 said:


> Susan, Summit has a little brother?! Congrats  He is so cute!!! We want Toby to have a little brother, but we are planning to wait a little while yet. How is it having two pups under one year?


Jaina,

Thanks! Yes, Summit has been yearning for canine company for months, and it was so hard to watch that we felt that we had to find another puppy soon, even though we had been planning to wait until Summit was closer to 2. 

Summit had already slowed way down on the puppy behavior issues, but Jet has inspired him to go back to one (so far): digging. One of them finds a good spot and the other runs to it and away they go! We have a lot of mud around these days. 

The housebreaking works best if we take Jet outside while leaving Summit inside, at least part of the time.

They share antlers and all the other toys without any problem. They play tug together! Only their food is kept separate.

If the older pup is still difficult to handle, I would wait. Summit is active and a little hard-headed at the moment, but not actually difficult. And we keep up the classes and training, so that helps.

Probably what helps the most is that Jet's a naturally calm, easy-going guy. He actually takes naps! Summit never did. I could see it turning into a nightmare with two active types.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toby is pretty easy for the most part, but we still keep him confined to his pen/crate when we leave the house. I can't picture us getting another puppy until we can trust Toby in the house when we leave... we don't have the space for another pen/crate setup!! : Our plan is to wait until Toby is around 2 or 3, because we definitely want him to have a puppy brother. He needs someone to wrestle with and play bitey face with


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Aiden got his Golden Retriever Lifetime Study goodies today!!  I'm so proud of this little guy.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

That's great! I hope they're going to release early results before the end of the study.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Yay Aiden!!! I can't wait to get Toby's box


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been MIA lately, but Fenway is doing well! Classes just take up so much of my time. He is nearing 10 months old in a few days. He was 56 pounds at his last weigh in last month... so maybe almost 60 by now. I've scheduled his neuter for next month (February 19th)- right before my finals so we can both be cooped up inside. The rescue graciously allowed me to wait until closer to a year with him and I'm very glad for that. 
I also signed him up for pet insurance last week, too. I'm getting his hips/elbows xrayed when he goes under (and get those pesky rear dewclaws removed). I went with petplan (which I did have with Beamer for a while before I cancelled it due to never using it). They don't have any waiting period on hip or elbow conditions (other than a 6 month wait on cruciate tears) in case anyone was wondering. 
He's a star in our Advanced/Excellent Rally class. He thoroughly enjoys it and we will be ready for our first trial at the end of April/beginning of may. He loves to do the jump or two in the Rally courses, and I think he'd LOVE to do agility... I'm just so concerned with his hips. 
Glad to keep seeing updates on all the other pups. I'll try to check in more often!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Rainheart said:


> He's a star in our Advanced/Excellent Rally class. He thoroughly enjoys it and we will be ready for our first trial at the end of April/beginning of may. He loves to do the jump or two in the Rally courses, and I think he'd LOVE to do agility... I'm just so concerned with his hips.
> Glad to keep seeing updates on all the other pups. I'll try to check in more often!


Wow! That's awesome he is doing so well at 10 months.

I think Aiden just hit a bit of the teenager phase.. Although he is good at home, he is now a wreck at classes, including Rally and Agility. He used to be so focused on me -- now it's the complete opposite! I don't know what happened  It might be because there is a beautiful lady golden named Lindy (2 years old, unspayed) that just joined our classes this week. That made him totally lose his brains :doh: He won't even respond to me with cheese in my hands...he has to constantly look at Lindy...lol!

Also, he has started a habit where he pees a little bit every time he meets a dog, while sniffing their..."underparts", both male and female dogs. I don't know how to stop this, especially when it is indoors or at class.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Aiden's Mom said:


> Wow! That's awesome he is doing so well at 10 months.
> 
> I think Aiden just hit a bit of the teenager phase.. Although he is good at home, he is now a wreck at classes, including Rally and Agility. He used to be so focused on me -- now it's the complete opposite! I don't know what happened  It might be because there is a beautiful lady golden named Lindy (2 years old, unspayed) that just joined our classes this week. That made him totally lose his brains :doh: He won't even respond to me with cheese in my hands...he has to constantly look at Lindy...lol!
> 
> Also, he has started a habit where he pees a little bit every time he meets a dog, while sniffing their..."underparts", both male and female dogs. I don't know how to stop this, especially when it is indoors or at class.



You have my sympathies! Summit has become hard of hearing lately too, and he's also having explosions of energy like a puppy, but he's a good bit heavier and stronger than a puppy.

The only thing that occurs to me about Aiden's new sniff-and-pee behavior is that you might try preventing him from sniffing other dogs for the time being. But then you'd have to have him on a leash, and it might interrupt the class or whatever was happening.

One advantage that we seem to have is our newest family member, Jet. I've been starting his pre-class training at home, so Summit is watching Jet getting treats and praise for his small successes. Now Summit is busy trying to show that he can sit and stand and lie down, even better than Jet can!







I don't imagine that you want to suddenly bring in a new puppy, though.

I hope that someone else has some more useful suggestions!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> You have my sympathies! Summit has become hard of hearing lately too, and he's also having explosions of energy like a puppy, but he's a good bit heavier and stronger than a puppy.
> 
> The only thing that occurs to me about Aiden's new sniff-and-pee behavior is that you might try preventing him from sniffing other dogs for the time being. But then you'd have to have him on a leash, and it might interrupt the class or whatever was happening.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I definitely try my best at not letting him sniff the other dogs in the class, but that is because he is on leash as you say. Now, as soon as I let him off leash for my "turn" in class for agility/rally/etc, he literally sprints over to the other patiently waiting dogs and starts to sniff them while piddling on the floor. He won't respond to "come" and I have to actually run and grab his collar :doh: Where did his brains go?! Hahaha..Oh dear..

I'm thinking I have to take a step back in his training and go back to basics. I'm taking him on long walks in the field on a 50 foot lead and practicing "come" a ton of times. The only problem is I don't have another dog for distraction practice, especially not another lady golden 

It must be funny watching Summit trying to outdo little Jet  I feel bad that Aiden does not have other family dogs to be around. I know he would love a brother/sister. I have a feeling he reacts in such an excited way towards other dogs because he doesn't get that interaction much? But he constantly goes to classes and sees many dogs. I don't know. He just wants to play so bad.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway definitely has his moments... but he is a super well behaved boy. Just like Beamer was when he was a pup. I'm leaving him and Beamer shut in my room when I'm gone for shorter periods of time (about 5 hours or so at school). Any longer, and he is in his kennel while Beamer has free run of the house.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of the New England pups, but Toby-boy has been just loving the snow. I was looking forward to his first real snow storm since we brought him home, but I didn't quite expect to get this much!!! :bowl:

Toby sure doesn't mind though, he loves bounding through the snow and playing fetch and all kinds of games. Can't believe my boy is going to be 11 months old this weekend... almost time for his first birthday, where has the time gone?!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

We live in Vermont but have been in Sanibel, Florida for the past week or so! It was Aiden's first beach experience, and he LOVED it... He went a bit crazy and it was hard to settle him down  The waves, birds, crabs, people and smells all got him going, lol! We were also using the GoPro Fetch harness on him which was tons of fun.

I still can't get over how much Aiden looks like Toby  Love seeing everyone's pictures. We have a very active March group!! (Did Toby get his Study # yet?)

I need to learn how to groom Aiden's ears but I'm afraid I'll butcher them  he's looking a little fuzzy 



















Boat ride!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes!! He is #2536. We still don't have his box of goodies though! How wonderful for Aiden that he got to experience the beach. We took Toby to swim a lot over the summer and he had a blast. It was a bit of a slow experience teaching him to like the waves, but once he got over his trepidation, he was fearless. I miss the beach and warm weather, but I'm sure Toby is content with the snow drifts for now. How is the GoPro Fetch harness?? I've been thinking about picking it up but I have been on the fence.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the teenage rebellion has officially hit! Mariah is also hard of hearing these days. I normally crate her when I go to work but decided it was time to give her some free range in a confined space to test her out since she has never chewed anything she wasnt supposed to while I worked from home for a few hours. Well day one for an hour went okay, no issues. Day 2 however, she chewed the corner of the second step on the stairs . She is grounded! At least thats what I told my kids! LOL!! Now I have to see how I can fix the corner of a wood step :doh:. Well back to square 1, now I have to supervise her in her limited area until she learns. 
On another note, my kids wanted guinea pigs so we got two. I didnt think much of it but Mariah is now obsessed with the guinea pigs. She runs upstairs when I let her out the crate to see them. She could care less if I have snacks, treats, food; she must see the guinea pigs immediately and she just stands there and stares at them frozen. If they move she jumps and at times will swat at the cage to get a reaction from them, but she is besides herself. My hubby thought she wanted to eat them at first but I have held them so she can see and smell them and she tries to lick them and be mothering. Its all very strange, but interesting to watch her. Now when we let her out we have to hide the guinea pigs in the bathroom if we want her attention.

Glad to see everyones pups are doing so great, I love the pics!!

We are also thinking of adding to the mayheim here since Mariah is close to 1. :wavey:


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

So great to see new pictures of Toby and Aiden! I love how Toby is playing in the snow and Aiden at the beach - such a contrast! Damaris, we need to see some new pictures of Mariah! So fun that you're thinking of getting another.

Hazel is doing well. I'm still waiting for her 1st heat, but she's started blowing coat, so maybe soon. I've had a really difficult time getting into another class with her due to scheduling conflicts, but am hoping to work towards her CGC soon. We will be attending a heart and eye clinic a few days shy of her 1st birthday. I can't believe these pups will be 1!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, beautiful pictures of Hazel!! I love her "smile"  Her coat has come in nicely. 



jaina8851 said:


> Yes!! He is #2536. We still don't have his box of goodies though! How wonderful for Aiden that he got to experience the beach. We took Toby to swim a lot over the summer and he had a blast. It was a bit of a slow experience teaching him to like the waves, but once he got over his trepidation, he was fearless. I miss the beach and warm weather, but I'm sure Toby is content with the snow drifts for now. How is the GoPro Fetch harness?? I've been thinking about picking it up but I have been on the fence.


Congratulations for #2536!!  And my GoPro Fetch harness was so much fun to use. The main problem was making sure it was really strapped securely to Aiden -- the straps had to be tightened every 5-10 minutes because of how much Aiden loves to roll in sand/snow/everything  I'm going to be making a "1 year old celebration" video for him next month!

Aiden went snowmobiling for the past few days (we have trails on our land). We never knew how much fun he would find running right next to the snowmobile. We stopped after 30-45 minutes of running/stopping for short breaks - but he always seemed to want to keep going. We didn't know when he was tired because he never shows it! He is as calm as can be the rest of the day, which is great. He loves the word "snowmobile" now  The only problem is I can't seem to find a solution to the snowballs accumulating between his toes, and he hates doggy boots. 

My significant other and Aiden :


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

How fun!! I need to start working on Toby's one year video too. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed with how much video I have, but I have to get started, or it won't get done in time. Trying to find a song is the hardest part...

Toby is a diva with the snow/ice balls in his paws. My husband has been bringing him inside and putting him in the tub with warm water to melt them. The other day, I was playing with him outside and when we came in, he was following me around the house expectantly, looking meaningfully at the bathroom door, and just staring at me. It was hilarious. As soon as I cleaned out his paws, he went back to romping around the house. We tried putting doggy boots on him, but they were way too big. I'm tempted to try again though. Did you try the rubber ones or the ones that look like little doggy mittens?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway was neutered last Thursday and is doing great! He got his rear dewclaws removed as well. His hips and elbows were radiographed and everything looks clear on them! Will update once I get the radiologist report back from the vet school. So so glad; I was super worried about hip dysplasia.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

*Happy Birthday!*

Well, it's March, and all our babies are turning 1! Where did the time go? 

Hazel turned 1 yesterday! Happy Birthday to all the other March '14 babies this month!!!!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Yay!! Happy birthday beautiful Hazel!! 

I hope we get lots of updates and pictures this month from all of our birthday babies!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday to miss Hazel!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Hazel! She's looking as beautiful as ever!


Today Summit is 1! We'll take updated pictures this weekend. His coat just seems to get darker and darker! He's gained just a pound or two in the last month, and his head seems huge.

He still has a ton of energy. It doesn't really matter how hard he plays; he could keep it up all day long, with breaks. 

Summit is calm with kids, not excited like he used to be. He's realized that they're not always happy when he gets close. A lot of Latino kids (and their mothers) think he'll be like their Chihuahuas and bite them, so they come to see him but then they draw back. It's sad, because he used to love kids. Now they seem to make him feel rejected. 

He's fine with adults, of course, and with kids who haven't been around any Chihuahuas. 

I can't really say that he's calmer with dogs yet. He still embarrasses us with excited Woofs when we're in a group with dogs he knows. He has learned "Shhh" and it works pretty well in our yard, but we haven't tried it out in public yet.

We practice his obedience commands pretty well every day, especially the long downs and sits, but he blew his long sit-stay in our final class meeting. It was windy and several of the dogs were crazier than usual. Summit helped out with a set of Woofs. This is in the Advanced class combined with Rally. He actually does everything very well, but he lost his head that day. Oh, well, we can do it again. It's good for him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Mr. Summit, too!! He will get there, don't worry! Fenway is still very much a puppy in lots of ways. 

We did manage to earn our CGC last night, though! I am very proud of him! Such a good boy!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Summit! Would love to see some updated pictures of Summit and Jet!

Congratulations to Fenway on his CGC!!! I know you are so proud of your handsome boy!


----------



## diordiah (Apr 7, 2014)

Amelia was born on March 29th, so we only have less than 2 weeks until she is one! Where did all those months go?! I remember the day we got her, exhausted from a 4 hour flight from California to Iowa, 3 hour drive home, just to drive another hour in a different direction to pick her up. All the sleepless nights with her, worrying about her loose poops, the every 10 minute bathroom runs outside. While I can't say I miss it all, it seems overnight at one point, she just turned into a fabulous dog. She gets more gorgeous every day, and I feel like she knows it.

It's not without our issues though, she doesn't know her size, I feel like, and she will jump on us while my husband and I are just sitting on the couch. Last night, specifically, she got a case of the zoomies and went running full speed through the apartment, and jumped on the couch, with me on it... and she didn't stop. Ended up plowing over me, leaving me with a large bruise somehow on my side. She will climb and lay on us, then fling the back of her head up right into our faces. Has given my husband and I countless fat lips, and even cut the husband's lip to where it bled once. Not sure it is any fault of her own. But man, does she beat us up! lol!

We didn't go through any puppy training, or any classes (mainly because we never really had the money), I've done a lot of training on my own with her. We have recently started to learn how to balance a treat on her nose, which has went extremely well! I'm shocked every day at how brilliant she is. (Maybe too brilliant for her own good!) It seems like such a trivial thing when I look at all the accomplishments that every one else's golden has done on here, but we do what we can, right? 

Less than 2 weeks, and we will be celebrating her one year birthday, I have been trying to find some cupcake recipes that are dog friendly. Good thing is that she's not picky at all about what goes into her mouth, I'm not really sure she would even know it was handmade by me. Haha.

Some pictures I took of her today!


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

. Today is Bolt's first birthday and I made him some banana-PB-honey pupcakes! He loved them! ?


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Today is Toby's birthday too!!! I made a highlight video of his first year. Enjoy! Happy birthday to the rest of the March pups! 

http://youtu.be/CHjONDx7YKI


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Bolt - he's such a handsome, regal young man!!

Happy Birthday to Toby! LOVED the video, especially the tail wagging from the leaf pile and leaping with pure joy in the snow. You've done such a fantastic job with him!!

So nice to see pictures of Amelia - can't wait to see more in a few weeks on her birthday! It's funny you talking about the evening crazies - Hazel has always had these, but usually takes her wildness out on our other dog and they wrestle and play. I have found that recently her exercise requirements have practically doubled, and if she doesn't get enough then she's a menace before bed


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Bolt! He is beautiful!

Happy Birthday to Toby! I loved the video! Toby makes me smile. He's a great guy.

I loved the update on Amelia too. I've done a lot of training at home, using Kikopup and other videos on the Internet. And I also get bruised by Summit when I'm playing with him. 

We're going hiking next Sunday with Summit, so we'll get our new pictures of him in the mountains.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

I am so happy so see everyone again for their March birthdays!! Such an amazing time  

I LOVED Toby's video!!! It was so cool to see him grow up in each clip. My favorite was his tail wagging in the huge pile of leaves! If I were to go back in time and tell myself one thing about Aiden, it would be to take more videos and pictures instead of worrying about what I wasn't doing "right". Every dog is different and it always seems to work out 

I have Aiden's video below -- I posted a topic earlier. Enjoy  






A few pictures!























Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> We practice his obedience commands pretty well every day, especially the long downs and sits, but he blew his long sit-stay in our final class meeting. It was windy and several of the dogs were crazier than usual. Summit helped out with a set of Woofs. This is in the Advanced class combined with Rally. He actually does everything very well, but he lost his head that day. Oh, well, we can do it again. It's good for him.


Oh gosh you're not alone! Aiden did the same thing yesterday and blew his long down-stay in his last class! But there was a pretty girl golden next to him....oh, boys. Hope to see your hiking pictures!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a little late... had a busy spring break! But my little puppy boy turned 1 on March 25th  His big brother, Beamer, turned 4 two days later on the 27th. Here is a picture of the boys w/ their loot. Still waiting on a collar to get here for Beamer! They both got birthday bone treats, but Fenway couldn't handle his. So Beamer just gets extra.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Fenway and Beamer! They both look awesome! I'll bet they're doing some tugging with those toys. They seem so calm that I'm sure they never, ever get into any trouble together, like some very muddy pups I know, right??


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Hiking pictures are coming, complete with pictures of someone having the time of his life rolling in his first snow!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Fenway and Beamer! And belated Happy Birthday to Aiden! I love the March babies and watching them grow! Still looking forward to some new pics of Summit and his baby brother, Jet

Hazel has been in heat - going into the 2nd week now. It hasn't been bad at all. Thankfully, the weather has been nice so I'm happy to hang out with her in the backyard for a long while.


----------



## diordiah (Apr 7, 2014)

Amelia is now officially over one year old! We had a little party for her, she got a couple new toys, and was showered with treats! Here is couple of pictures!




















I am slightly concerened about her heat though, as I would have thought she would be going through it by now. Not sure I know what I am looking for, though. I have heard about "silent heats", and we have a small dog park opening up in our apartment complex next week. So I am terrified to take her to the grand opening, just in fear of her going into a heat that I don't know about!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Amelia!

I wouldn't worry too much about the timing of her heat cycle yet, as she's not abnormally late. It can vary quite a bit and seems to have strong genetic influence. My breeder let me know that her girls tend to start at around 12 months, and Hazel came in several weeks after turning 1. The 1st thing I noticed was she would sit down abruptly as if something were bothering her. I checked her anal glands, and there was no vulvar swelling or discharge. She did this for about a week, then I noticed her cleaning herself more, then found a tiny drop of diluted blood on the floor. She is now about 12 days in and is still dripping a small amount of blood occasionally, but has been keeping herself very clean. There has been no major change in her eating or energy level, though she is maybe a little clingier than usual. My neutered boy seems oblivious, as do the 2 other neutered boys across the fence.

If you are in touch with her breeder, you may just ask about her lines and typical timing of 1st heat. She could still vary, though -I've heard of some as late as 18-24 months.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy birthday to Amelia! She looks like she's having a good day!


----------



## diordiah (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

I feel slightly better about her heat, but still a little concerned, as the signs you listed seems to be easily overlooked? Is Hazel bleeding enough for like, one of those horrid diaper contraptions? Is she bleeding enough to leave spots on, like furniture, carpet? Or just a little drop here and there? I'm hoping she is just a late bloomer!

(Amelia's breeder.... as bad as it sounds, we have no contact with them, and I'm not sure I want any. They were not clear on many things with her, and they had promised us things that weren't delivered upon. Also, I suspect that the puppies were left outside in a kennel run, without mom once they were able to eat solid food. So, I was happy to get my precious Amelia, and drive far away from them!)


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

*Summit's Hike*

Summit finally got to go hiking again, and he found himself in his first snow! He was thrilled with the snow, but we never got a chance to take his pack off and give him time to play freely. Instead DH had to deal with calls re problems at work and problems at home, and we ended up turning back before reaching the top. So, not quite the pictures we'd hoped for.

Also, we forgot how hard the extreme rockiness of this trail would be on Summit's feet. It's hard on us, with good boots and poles. We'll get him some Ultra Paws, and let him practice with them, before we take him there again. 

We still don't have updated pics of Jet, but that's next on the list!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Amelia! 
Love the hiking pictures of Summit!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

oops- double post


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

diordiah-
I think if you're paying close attention, which it sounds like you are, you'll notice things that are just slightly off about her. Or at some point you'll notice a spot of blood. By the middle of the 1st week Hazel's vulva was swollen and looks different than normal. Her bleeding has been small drops on the floor, more when she gets excited and jumps up. We have hardwood floors, so it's been easy to clean up, but I have put a diaper with a sanitary pad on her at times - though when I take it off there's not much on it. She's not allowed on the furniture, but I'm sure there would be some spots on the couch if she were up there. She's certainly cleaning herself more than normal. 

I wouldn't stress about it too much, and just continue to pay close attention and watch for changes. I think the majority come into heat before or around a year old, but it's not at all abnormal for it to be later. Hang in there!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I think I actually missed wishing Aiden a Happy Birthday! The new pictures are gorgeous. But Aiden was always a good-looking guy.

I love Hazel's action picture. I think we're a little slow in taking pictures, so we miss most of the good ones.


----------



## ellsworthv (May 15, 2014)

*Riley Update*

I have not posted on here, probably since Riley was 6 months. As everyone else Riley turned 1 March 12, unfortunately he had to get neutered on his birthday because it was during my spring break but he was a good sport! He is the sweetest & goofiest puppy, even though he is 65lbs. If you have an instagram, I enjoy posting pictures of him daily on there the username is golden_riley . Here as some pictures to share of him now.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Riley! I hope you enjoyed that delicious birthday treat! 

Riley and Summit have the same birthday, and the same weight! I think Summit's a little darker in color. Maybe.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Fenway earned his first title- Rally Novice a few weeks ago! Proud of this boy!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Congratulations! Fenway is the first member of our little group to earn a title! Good job, Fenway and Rainheart!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hazel at almost 17 months old, almost all grown up! I'm not great at stacking, she's a bit off here. How are all the other March '14 babies?


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh my, it's so good to see all of the pups grown up and looking so healthy 

I haven't updated in awhile, here is Aiden now enjoying the summer 

He looooves floaties :doh:










Will relax in them all day if I let him


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Aiden has the good life! What an amazing setting - I think I would float there all day, too, if I could! So good to see Aiden - what a handsome guy!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Hazel's as beautiful as ever!

It is nice to see them healthy and doing well. Aiden does have a good thing going with the floaties! 

Summit likes cooling off in a pool, but he doesn't stop long enough to float. He's incredibly energetic and spends nearly every second of the day either playing or trying to entice someone to play with him. If that doesn't work, he plays by himself! With so much extra energy, it's a relief that he's well-behaved and doesn't get into trouble the way Jet does. They're not getting any other exercise due to our heat wave.

Summit's also super-sensitive to people's feelings and in true Golden-fashion, he does his best to help. Jet 's cheerful and friendly and quick to obey a command, but he's not as tuned-in to people as Summit is. They're as different as we are. I've read that dogs are as intelligent as a three-year-old child, but they seem way ahead of any toddler to me. I think Jet could make a living as a card-sharp, while Summit's more the Robin Hood-type.


----------



## Jessie&Mom (Oct 3, 2014)

*Jessie, now a year and a half*

Well Jessie has changed a bit over the last year. Last summer, she was afraid of the pool, and refused to even go near it. When she came to us in May (2014), she was a nervous nelly and was afraid of everything (including other dogs). She refused to even go outside. Well, now she swims like a fish, lives for her 3-4 daily walks, is extremely playful, would spend all day at the dog park if you gave her the chance, and will greet anyone. anytime, anywhere.

She's come a long way in the last year, and I'm very proud of her. The first photo is from last month, the second was taken the day after we got her, in May of 2014. What a difference!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Jessie&Mom said:


> Well Jessie has changed a bit over the last year. Last summer, she was afraid of the pool, and refused to even go near it. When she came to us in May (2014), she was a nervous nelly and was afraid of everything (including other dogs). She refused to even go outside. Well, now she swims like a fish, lives for her 3-4 daily walks, is extremely playful, would spend all day at the dog park if you gave her the chance, and will greet anyone. anytime, anywhere.
> 
> She's come a long way in the last year, and I'm very proud of her. The first photo is from last month, the second was taken the day after we got her, in May of 2014. What a difference!


 That's so good to hear. You've obviously been putting in a lot of time with her. She's so happy just living her life now!


----------

